# Power Pivot Importing blank lines?



## pete234 (Mar 23, 2012)

Is there a way to stop this behavior?
I think it is detecting rows that are no longer present but were in a sheet that gets refreshed in another workbook.  Had to go in and delete 250 rows to get rid of it.
The concern is it will keep doing this if I refresh the other workbook and there are fewer lines than present.  Anyone had this experience? Trying to learn as much on this I can and find it very quirky in the real world as opposed to the nice tutorials.


----------



## ruve1k (Apr 2, 2012)

You mentioned the source workbook getting refreshed. Do you mean that your source workbook itself contains a data connection to an external source? If so, why not connect to that external source directly from PowerPivot?


----------



## leramone (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello pete234 o/


You just need to filter, in PowerPivot Table Properties Wizard, the PK column that contains all these blank rows.

Once you unselect de 'blanks' it will always refresh and gather all your data regardless the blank rows.

I'm brazilian and my english is not so well tailored, if you have any question you can ask me

mail: leandro.f.smart@gmail.com
facebook: facebook.com/1eandro



See ya!


----------



## scottsen (Sep 4, 2014)

Assuming you are bringing in rows from another workbook, you can filter on the way in.  find the "Table Properties", and just deselect "(Blank)" from the column.  It will persist across refreshes.


----------

